# John W.N. Francis, RIP



## dismrwonderful (May 5, 2013)

John W.N. Francis
1941 - 2019
John Winthrop Nelson Francis, author and discographer, died at home in Brooklyn, NY, on December 3 at the age of 78. 

Born in Lancaster, PA, he was an alumnus of William Penn Charter School in Philadelphia and a 1963 graduate of Harvard University, where he was classical music director for the university's WHRB-FM radio station. 

He was a staff announcer and producer of classical music programs for WBAI-FM in New York before serving in the U.S. Army in Korea and Germany from 1964 to 1968. He returned to New York to become an editor of college and trade books for W. W. Norton and St. Martin's publishing companies from 1971 to 1984.

He had a lifelong love for opera and classical music and performers, as well as for theater and literature. In addition to writing numerous articles, reviews, discographies, and radio presentations, he was a record, book, and video reviewer for Fanfare magazine and the Association for Recorded Sound Collections. 

He was publications assistant for Central Opera Service from 1986 to 1990 and did freelance work for the Metropolitan Opera National Council. From 1992 until the present, he did extensive volunteer work for organizations at Lincoln Center, including the Metropolitan Opera Guild, Lincoln Center Institute, and Film Society of Lincoln Center. 

Most recently he was a valued resource at the information desk of the New York Public Library for the Performing Arts. One of his major contributions was a 2015 program, "Treasures from the Sound Archive," which he researched and presented with audio examples. His extensive collection of recordings and tapes will be donated to the library. 

John Francis is survived by his brother Samuel H. Francis and sister-in-law Roberta W. Francis of Chatham, NJ; stepsister Nearlene J. B. Francis of Sherman Oaks, CA; niece Erika L. Francis-Raniere of Sudbury, MA; nephew Christopher S. Francis and his partner Barbara A. Bryan of Hoboken, NJ; and grandnieces Emma and Marin Raniere and Delilah Francis.

He was predeceased by his father W. Nelson Francis, founding chair of the Linguistics Department at Brown University, and stepmother Nearlene J. Francis of Providence, RI, and by his mother Anne F. Francis of Roanoke, VA, and stepfather William B. Figgat of Bedford, VA.

He was a direct descendant of John Winthrop, first governor of Massachusetts, and James B. Francis, 19th-century inventor of the Francis turbine and chief engineer for the industrial mill complex in Lowell, MA. 

Interment in the Godwin Cemetery in Fincastle, VA, will be private. Contributions in John's memory to the "Music and Recorded Sound Division, LPA" may be sent to Music and Recorded Sound Division (Attn: Jonathan Hiam), NY Public Library of the Performing Arts, 111 Amsterdam Ave., New York, NY 10023. 

Published on NYTimes.com from Dec. 11 to Dec. 12, 2019


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I used to have discussions with a John Francis on the CompuServe classical forum. He knew a lot about everything and was an opera enthusiast, volunteering as an usher at the Met. I wonder if he was the same person.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Sorry to hear that, remember him from the Classicalmusicguide forum


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Sorry to hear this. I met John in Boston a few years ago...very excellent visit...John was knowledgeable, intelligent and articulate..


----------

